# Name to Call Sign RQ



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Can anyone help to put a name to the call sign *DLOT* please ??

David
+


----------



## Rhodri Mawr (Jul 6, 2008)

Hello Dave

What year are we talking about here? If this callsign goes back a few years,
and the ship was enroled as a voluntary weather observing ship (OBS), then
I may be able to find my old link to a website which lists such ships of all
nationalities, along with their callsigns.

Apart from that, from time to time, a few posters from Germany who visit this
site may be able to help you.

Cheers
Rhodri


----------



## david.hopcroft (Jun 29, 2005)

Rhodri

I have a 1963 and a 1995 ITU list but it is in neither. There are some DLOx's but not 'T' and they appear to be pleasure craft. My RQ comes from Germany, and didn't give a date.

David
+


----------

